

Google Nexus 5 Smartphone Apparently Leaked - kausikram
http://techland.time.com/2013/10/15/google-nexus-5-smartphone-apparently-leaked/

======
headShrinker
I started to get frustrated just watching him try to use the phone. I can see
the scroll delays, and missed touch-clicks. Is the screen frozen or is there
no additional content to scroll? Does the back button go to the previous app
or the previous screen in the same app? Yuck.

